# [X] copier-coller d'un UNIX à l'autre



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour,
je jongle entre le terminal d'un serveur debian et celui de mon macOSX. Quand je fais un copier-coller de mon programme de l'un à l'autre, et même quand je transfère physiquement le fichier dans le bon répertoire, je me retrouve avec des caractère "à la con" genre ^M pour les retours charriots et autres bizarreries. 
On m'a dit qu'une commande existait pour zapper le pbm. Malheureusement, je ne la connais pas. Si quelqun a ça dans son tiroir, ça m'enlèverait une belle épine du pied, parce que je dois vraiment pouvoir passer mes fichiers de l'un à l'autre sans me retaper tous les retours chariots.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2002)

merci d'avoir déplacé mon thread. chui nouveau ici et j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une section linux-unix...
Je sais que c'est une commande commune à tous les unix, mais g beau chercher dans mes bouquins, rien à faire...


----------

